# My ipod-interface would not work



## ing-congito (Nov 27, 2009)

Got my ipod-interface from eBay som day ago, but it would not work http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif (Push the CD-button twice, right?) 
Do i have to active the function in VAG-COM or something?
Which pins on Concert II is for cd-changer? 
Mine is connected to these:


----------

